# CMYK or RGB for sublimation?



## timibaltazar (Jan 22, 2019)

Hi guys...

Just wanna ask, when your creating your designs for sublimation, say in photoshop... DO you create CMYK canvas or RGB canvas? 

I've been researching about this and got a little confused, so I thought I'd ask here what you guys think is the right one.

Thanks


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

RGB. 

You should also have an ICC profile installed for printing from Photoshop. Your ink supplier should provide one.


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

RGB
Always


----------



## timibaltazar (Jan 22, 2019)

Hi guys... Thanks for answering 

Can you explain it why RGB is the right one? In the forums and groups I asked, sometimes they say RGB, sometimes CMYK... Some said it's the printers job to convert the images to CMYK which is true, but others reasons makes sense as well...

Sorry I'm a newbie and just starting with this business so I wanted to avoid losing too much materials and time editing my artprints.

Thanks again


----------



## timibaltazar (Jan 22, 2019)

I forgot to say, yes I'll be using ICC


----------



## tshirtsagency (Dec 19, 2018)

You should install the ICC profile for color management.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

timibaltazar said:


> I forgot to say, yes I'll be using ICC



Do a sample print using CMYK and the same one using RGB. See which colors you like the best. Make sure there is some black in there.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Actually, there's nothing wrong with DESIGNING in CYMK then switching to RGB (in Photoshop for example) before printing. This will ensure all your colours are within the reduced CMYK gamut.


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

In very simple terms - RGB provides a wider gamut of colors.


----------



## timibaltazar (Jan 22, 2019)

Thanks guys... I appreciate the answers


----------

